# postpartum cholelithiasis



## djolly (Nov 4, 2014)

How do you look up 3 months postpartum Cholelithiasis in the alphabetic index? I see where it takes you to the 648 code but it should take you to the 674 code. Help!


----------



## Thouvenel (Nov 10, 2014)

The postpartum global period isn't 90 days, it's 6 weeks from delivery.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 10, 2014)

Thouvenel said:


> The postpartum global period isn't 90 days, it's 6 weeks from delivery.



It would be the 648.94 since this is a current condition that occurred in the postpartum timeframe where the 674 codes are for complications that due to the pregnancy occurring in the postpartum timeframe.  It is correct that 6 weeks is the normal postpartum timeframe.  However it can be longer than six weeks if the physician specifically documents the condition as postpartum condition.  If it is not documented as a postpartum condition then you code just cholelithiasis.


----------

